
Housing Sales in the Bay Area Correlate with Rise and Fall of VC Funding Levels - coloneltcb
http://mattermark.com/sales-of-high-end-housing-in-the-bay-area-correlates-with-rise-fall-of-vc-funding-levels/?utm_content=buffer9d9ed&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
11thEarlOfMar
Hey, let's add Bay Area Unemployment to that chart.

Oh, look, that correlates, too.[0]

Inversely, even.

I wonder how many economic indicators can we find that correlate to the
economy?

[0] [http://www.bayareaeconomy.org/wp-
content/uploads/Bay_Area.pd...](http://www.bayareaeconomy.org/wp-
content/uploads/Bay_Area.pdf)

(sorry, that was the most sarcasm I can muster. You're right, I need to work
on it.)

